# Anybody tunes 1.8t chipped w/ watermeth in north Teaxas



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Unitronic stage 2 with water meth and im trying to increase timing etc. Anybody does any tuning? If not at what boost should it start pumping it into the system?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

maf or map based controller?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

If you've still got a K03 or K04 turbo, you should be running your system in MAF mode. MAP is way too laggy to deliver accurate results. As for when it should be triggered, do it at the point that you start to see timing pull. Of course, you'll need to log the ECU to find that. It takes a bit of effort, but is way easier than groping around in the dark. :beer:

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

well im new with meth. i just installed it pre TB set it to open at 10 psi. the car feels better but im looking for a bit more if possible. im not sure about the map or maf. if u can explain me it would be awesome thanks.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

ARI's GTI said:


> well im new with meth. i just installed it pre TB set it to open at 10 psi. the car feels better but im looking for a bit more if possible. im not sure about the map or maf. if u can explain me it would be awesome thanks.


They are talking about what triggers the pump to kick on and start spraying. Some systems use a signal voltage(0-5V) from either the MAF or the MAP. When the meth system control unit sees a certain voltage it supplies a ground to the pump and it turns on. Other systems use a pressure input (boost) signal in the same way. Since you said yours is set to turn on at 10 PSI i assume you have the latter of the two that uses a boost input to trigger the pump. A side note about your original post, the general rule that I follow is to have the pump turn on at ~ 25% of your max boost and, on a progressive spray unit that sprays more meth as boost rises (dont know if you have one or not), max flow is set at ~ 75% of max boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

ARI's GTI said:


> well im new with meth. i just installed it pre TB set it to open at 10 psi. the car feels better but im looking for a bit more if possible. im not sure about the map or maf. if u can explain me it would be awesome thanks.


First of all, 96AAAjetta's advice is spot on. Secondly, do you have a vacuum/pressure line going from the manifold to the controller? Or, is the controller tapped into a MAF signal wire? It's either one or the other. Clarify this for us and *then* we can take the next step with dispensing further info.

Btw, what brand water/methanol injection kit are you working with?


----------

